
Chemistry textbooks will have to be rewritten - nickb
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2008/07/07/scichemistry107.xml
======
nertzy
The headline seems a bit sensational to me.

They have found a way to cause an unusual interaction, but that doesn't make
the whole of chemical knowledge up to this point any less useful or correct.

------
pkrumins
"the maths of quantum mechanics quickly becomes to difficult "

Huh, what was that 'to difficult'.

------
Andys
What are the practical implications of this?

------
paulleviss
Interesting

